
Experimenting with same-provider DNS-over-HTTPS upgrade - tptacek
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/09/experimenting-with-same-provider-dns.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20929720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20929720).

